# Update on straight coated cockapoo––now fluffy!



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello! No idea what her coat will be like fully developed. She is 6 weeks old at the moment. Think her liver nose, light eyes, brown paws & lips will stay? Any predictions? would love to hear, hehe!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww she is lovely, my prediction is eyes will almost certainly change colour. Her coat also looks like it has darker tip to the hairs so the grown up clipped dog may be a much lighter colour


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awww she is lovely, my prediction is eyes will almost certainly change colour. Her coat also looks like it has darker tip to the hairs so the grown up clipped dog may be a much lighter colour


Thank you for your prediction! Noted on this... lets see  Agreed, when we ruffle up her coat, she looks very light beige––I think she will grow in lighter as well. Curious about her liver coloring, and whether it will stay. I do think her eyes will darken for sure, anticipating brown eyes...but her mummy did have hazel, so you never know!


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

she's getting fluffier by the day...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes she is gorgeous ☺


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

a week later and she already looks bigger and fluffier! she definitely has more of a poodle face.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

So gorgeous and so photogenic


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes she is beautiful. It will be so interesting to see what she looks like when fully grown.


----------

